# Blue self tips



## FlorenceB (Jan 27, 2017)

Since bringing home blue selfs from a show, I waited until they were 10 weeks old and paired them. From the litter I had 2 bucks and 6 does, and culled the bucks. Of the 6 does, one is far too light in colour, one is quite mealy in colour, and one has much bigger ears than the rest. That's the only difference I can tell between them so far! I want to select 1-3 does to keep back and breed again to the father, but I'm very inexperienced and would love it if anyone could help me out. These are pictures of the "big ear" doe, and I was wondering whether you guys could point out any faults you see, or things to work on. I know her ears aren't as big as some show mice's ears, but they're the biggest I have right now.

Is her type ok? Should the ears be lower or higher placed? Are the ears big enough? Is the colour dark enough?
She is 5 weeks old today (15th April).

































[im}]https://scontent-lhr3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t31.0-8/17966722_1789687268015161_1871239311442869128_o.jpg?oh=ac6c5b9584ab722a285c8be17b58e595&oe=5981C4E5[/img]









































An unrelated question, but these are the first show quality mice that I have, and the parents were siblings from a breeder who currently shows his mice. Is it bad form to enter mice into a show that are direct descendants from another breeder? They're genetically still his mice, I haven't outcrossed at all. Should I email him asking permission? Or would that be silly, and he'd expect me to enter them regardless of them being straight from him? I'd not enter the parents, nor these, but further down the line maybe.

PS Sorry about the massive images, I don't know how to resize them (I tried)

Thank you.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Bloody'ell, I've written 2 very lengthy replies and lost both. 3rd time lucky, they're great and please show them. That's the short version. Having trouble with the forum on my phone but will try again later x


----------



## FlorenceB (Jan 27, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> Bloody'ell, I've written 2 very lengthy replies and lost both. 3rd time lucky, they're great and please show them. That's the short version. Having trouble with the forum on my phone but will try again later x


Thanks! I've written long posts before and had them vanish too (on different forums) and it's the most frustrating thing in the world, please feel my sympathy :c I'm a bit nervous about showing, could I possibly PM you some newbie questions? Thank you again


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yes, of course you can!

Those babies look perfectly good to show you don't need to worry but pm any bits you would like a hand with


----------

